# Used 510 Not Working With Smart Card, Can't Get Signal



## mshellhamer (Jan 20, 2007)

I bought a used 510 that came with a yellow smart card with S00 number that matches the System Info screen. It will not get past the error message, "The smart card currently inserted is not valid for this receiver." I called Dish Network twice but they don't know much. We tried all the resetting with and without the satellite hooked up, pulling the plug, etc. But it doesn't work.

I noticed, however, that when I pull the card and the System Info screen comes up, it is not receiving a satellite signal at all even though it is hooked up. I think the problem might be that the system info screen says it is using a DP34 switch, but my system is a legacy lnbf using a SW21 switch. I supposed the previous owner was using a DP34 switch. Is there are way to reset that switch so that it doesn't have any switch pre-installed.

I have attached a picture of my screen posted at this site.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

See if you can access the menu screen, go to Installation, then point dish and then check switch. Run the test and it should be cleared up. The previous user did not clear the matrix when they shut it off. Not sure how far you will get using the smart card. Try the test with the card in and not in.


----------



## mshellhamer (Jan 20, 2007)

garys said:


> See if you can access the menu screen, go to Installation, then point dish and then check switch. Run the test and it should be cleared up. The previous user did not clear the matrix when they shut it off. Not sure how far you will get using the smart card. Try the test with the card in and not in.


Part of the problem is that I can't access the menu screens to run the check switch test. With the card in, the only screen I get is the error message about the card not matching the receiver. With the card out, the only screen I can access is the System Info screen.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Try pulling the card and reinserting it. If that doesn't work, try unplugging.


----------



## mshellhamer (Jan 20, 2007)

garys said:


> Try pulling the card and reinserting it. If that doesn't work, try unplugging.


Yep, did all that. I can't get past that error message or the Sys Info screen. I guess the card could be bad too, the PO did say that his kids had taken it from the receiver and were playing with it, although it looks in good shape.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Send it back to person you purchased it from. Sounds like he/she knew there was a problem.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Cards are married to the receiver. Apparenty the previous owner broke the card (hacking) or provided a different card with your receiver than the one that was married to it. Hopefully you can get it returned to the seller. E* may be able to send you a new card to get this receiver running - but they will likely want to charge you.


----------



## Frostwolf (May 10, 2006)

James Long said:


> Cards are married to the receiver. Apparenty the previous owner broke the card (hacking) or provided a different card with your receiver than the one that was married to it. Hopefully you can get it returned to the seller. E* may be able to send you a new card to get this receiver running - but they will likely want to charge you.


I'd have to agree with James here, its a hacked card or attempted hacked card thats smoked or, simply has gone bad. You could try using a pencil eraser (eraserstik brand with white abrasive is best, some pencils smear instead of cleaning) or a q-tip with alchohol, don't soak the card.

I had a yellow card fail within days of receiving it as a blue card replacement from dish. Dish said the cards don't go bad, and they wanted to replace my receiver for a fee. After a while I convinced them to send me another one, and that took another three phone calls to get my box back up with the blue card.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Try to insert it upside down and do the switch check routine.


----------



## ThomasTrain (Aug 9, 2005)

Ok, as soon as you power up the receiver it will go to the Looking for satellite screen. Immediately, hit Menu, 6, 1, 1 and go through a check switch on the Point Dish screen. You will be able to complete a check switch. 

The 'Smart Card not authorized for this receiver" message will only go away after you successfully activate the receiver and smartcard on your account.


----------

